

Will my video get 1 million views on YouTube?  Not a chance. - amichail
http://www.slate.com/id/2221553/

======
ricree
This would be more interesting if there was some attempt to filter the ones
where there was some deliberate attempt to get views or exposure.

As the author pointed out, "Not everyone uses YouTube to launch their showbiz
or political career.". Some amount of these videos are meant only to be shared
with friends or family, so it seems flawed to talk about the chances of using
social media to strike it big when these sorts of videos are part of the
dataset.

------
snitko
Would be interested to see the stats and numbers on what are the chances of
growing a relatively profitable (say, $1m a year) it-business in, say, 5 years
among the entrepreneurs who have this kind of aim. And compare that to lottery
winning again.

